# VagCom for 2012



## Mr Neon (Apr 7, 2011)

2012 CC, looking to activate rear fogs and front fogs.

Central Electronics (09) - click it on with the new Ross-Tech Beta Downloaded and I have 3 different addresses to choose from in the coding section. The first one has the DRL's and front fogs installed and other tweaks listed. The second address has only 3 Bytes and 7 boxes or Bits each, some checked some unchecked but no coding what so ever to tell me what they represent. Third address is coded but has nothing to do with lighting or what I am doing to the car.

I enable front fogs and installed Euro switch, trigger wire as well for the rear fogs, but I did not install the front fog lamps yet. I wanted to test before running wires due to the fact that the J519 for 2012 is based on the MK6 platform of
electronics and different than previous CC models. To my surprise when I turned the fogs on, my cornering lights came on as if they were the fogs. I am pretty sure this is a wire/pin# and not a VagCom issue but if anyone has some thoughts on that and possible solutions that would be great.

As for the rear fogs, well...the only code I see is one for disabling rear fogs with trailer brake light located in the first address that has other lighting options and codes. I am betting that the second address that is not coded or able to read is where I will find the activation byte and bit to turn them on?


----------



## Mr Neon (Apr 7, 2011)

bump


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2002)

Please post the AutoScan from the CC using Beta 11.3.


----------



## Mr Neon (Apr 7, 2011)

Thanks, here is the scan: 


Tuesday,17,May,2011,20:20:10:03885 
VCDS Version: Beta 11.2.0 (x64) 
Data version: 20110305 


Chassis Type: 7N0 
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 1C 25 2E 42 44 46 4F 52 53 56 62 
65 72 77 

VIN: WVWMP7AN6CE507623 

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000 
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000 
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000 
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000 
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000 
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000 
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000 
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000 
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000 
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000 
1C-Position Sensing -- Status: OK 0000 
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000 
2E-Media Player 3 -- Status: OK 0000 
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000 
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000 
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000 
4F-Centr. Electr. II -- Status: OK 0000 
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000 
53-Parking Brake -- Status: OK 0000 
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000 
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000 
65-Tire Pressure -- Status: Malfunction 0010 
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000 
77-Telephone -- Status: OK 0000 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 01: Engine (CBF) Labels: None 
Part No SW: 06J 906 027 G HW: 06J 907 309 B 
Component: MED17.5.2 03 8072 
Revision: PAH04--- Serial number: VWZCZ000000000 
Coding: 040401081C070160 
Shop #: WSC 05314 000 00000 
VCID: 2F676AB2C5DD 

No fault code found. 
Readiness: 0000 0000 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 02E-300-0xx.lbl 
Part No SW: 02E 300 054 M HW: 02E 927 770 AL 
Component: GSG DSG AG6 511 2609 
Revision: 05351112 Serial number: 00001101102147 
Coding: 0000020 
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000 
VCID: 2045998E8803 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: None 
Part No SW: 3AA 614 109 M HW: 3AA 614 109 M 
Component: J104 C2 450M V425 0005 
Revision: --H07--- Serial number: 00000003692703 
Coding: 0000399 
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000 
VCID: 377752D23D8D 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 08: Auto HVAC (J301) Labels: None 
Part No SW: 7N0 907 426 L HW: 7N0 907 426 L 
Component: AC Manuell H17 0202 
Revision: 00012001 
Coding: 0000001002 
Shop #: WSC 00015 115 00000 
ASAM Dataset: EV_Climatic A01005 
ROD: EV_Climatic_VW46.rod 
VCID: 3D7B40FA1FB1 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: None 
Part No SW: 3AA 937 087 A HW: 3AA 937 087 A 
Component: BCM PQ47 H 413 0452 
Revision: BB413001 
Coding: 0000000000000000009802059400800440517C8840600D605C8060200040 
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000 
VCID: 387551EE3093 

Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 3C8 955 119 D HW: 3C8 955 119 D 
Component: Wischer 20121 10 0603 
Coding: 00B795 

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 1K0 955 559 AH 
Component: RLS 270111 05 54 0403 
Coding: 0330ED 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 5N0-959-655.lbl 
Part No SW: 5N0 959 655 Q HW: 5N0 959 655 Q 
Component: J234__30S VW10 HI 1918 
Revision: 22014000 Serial number: 003JZP1ELQM. 
Coding: 0012371 
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000 
VCID: 4B9F1E225105 

Part No: 3C8 959 339 A 
Component: BF-Gewichtsens. 003 0001 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 16: Steering wheel (J527) Labels: 3C0-953-569.clb 
Part No SW: 3C5 953 501 BG HW: 5K0 953 569 T 
Component: LENKS.MODUL 009 0136 
Revision: FF010039 Serial number: 20110130100053 
Coding: 098A270000 
Shop #: WSC 00015 115 00000 
ASAM Dataset: EV_VW360SteerWheelUDS A03004 
ROD: EV_VW360SteerWheelUDS_VW46.rod 
VCID: 6BDFBEA23145 

MFL: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 3C8 959 537 D HW: 3C8 959 537 D 
Component: E221__MFL-TK6 H06 0022 
Coding: E20000 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 3C8-920-xxx-17.clb 
Part No SW: 3C8 920 970 Q HW: 3C8 920 970 Q 
Component: KOMBI H20 0420 
Serial number: 00000000000000 
Coding: 240F00 
Shop #: WSC 05314 115 00000 
ASAM Dataset: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09 A04089 
ROD: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW46.rod 
VCID: 3A714BE60E9F 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 19: CAN Gateway (J533) Labels: 7N0-907-530-V2.clb 
Part No SW: 7N0 907 530 G HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533 Gateway H41 1614 
Revision: H41 Serial number: 020211F1001534 
Coding: 469006 
Shop #: WSC 05314 000 00000 
VCID: 346D65DE2CFB 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 1C: Position Sensing Labels: 1Kx-919-xxx-1C.lbl 
Part No SW: 3C8 919 965 HW: 3C8 919 965 
Component: Kompass 001 0001 
Revision: 00001000 Serial number: 1614128R2EGX03 
Coding: 0000002 
Shop #: WSC 05314 000 00000 
VCID: F5EB18DAE701 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 25: Immobilizer Labels: 3C0-959-433-25.clb 
Part No SW: 3AA 959 433 A HW: 3AA 959 433 A 
Component: IMMO 042 0399 
Revision: 00042000 Serial number: VWZCZ000000000 
Shop #: WSC 131071 1023 2097151 
VCID: 377752D23D8D 

Part No: 3C0 905 861 J 
Component: ELV 029 0380 
3C0905861J ELV 029 0380 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 2E: Media Player 3 (J650) Labels: 5N0-035-342.lbl 
Part No SW: 5N0 035 342 D HW: 5N0 035 342 D 
Component: SG EXT.PLAYER H13 0150 
Revision: A1001003 Serial number: 7669328516 
Coding: 010000 
Shop #: WSC 05314 000 00000 
VCID: 285581AEE033 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver (J386) Labels: 3C0-959-70X-GEN4.clb 
Part No SW: 3C8 959 701 HW: 3C0 959 793 C 
Component: TUER-SG FT 002 0501 
Revision: 12110009 Serial number: 0002191992 
Coding: 0004B7 
Shop #: WSC 05311 115 00000 
ASAM Dataset: EV_TSGFPQ35BRFVW46X A04001 
ROD: EV_TSGFPQ35BRFVW46X_VW46.rod 
VCID: EDDB30BA8F51 

Slave Driver: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 3C8 959 703 C HW: 3C0 959 795 B 
Component: J388__TSG-HL 004 0401 
Serial number: 00000001890794 
Coding: 000490 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 5N1-909-144.clb 
Part No SW: 5N1 909 144 L HW: 5N1 909 148 G 
Component: J500__APA-BS KL.303 0802 
Revision: 1AH03729 Serial number: 00110210134301 
Coding: 0000258 
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000 
VCID: 3B7F4EE201A5 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 3C0-959-433-46.clb 
Part No SW: 3AA 959 433 A HW: 3AA 959 433 A 
Component: KSG PQ47 ELV 042 0631 
Revision: 00042000 Serial number: VWZCZ000000000 
Coding: 13910F8001862E521204141FF08A0F0E085801 
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000 
VCID: 377752D23D8D 

Component: Sounder n.mounted 

Component: NGS n.mounted 

Component: IRUE n.mounted 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 4F: Centr. Electr. II (J520) Labels: None 
Part No SW: 7N0 907 532 HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: EZE_2 H41 1614 
Revision: H41 Serial number: 020211F1001534 
Coding: 00000008 
Shop #: WSC 05314 000 00000 
VCID: EFE72AB2855D 

Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 3AA 919 204 HW: 3AA 919 204 
Component: Analoguhr 003 0003 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. (J387) Labels: 3C0-959-70X-GEN4.clb 
Part No SW: 3C8 959 702 HW: 3C0 959 792 C 
Component: TUER-SG BT 002 0501 
Revision: 14110009 Serial number: 0002181290 
Coding: 0004B6 
Shop #: WSC 05311 115 00000 
ASAM Dataset: EV_TSGBPQ35BRFVW46X A04001 
ROD: EV_TSGBPQ35BRFVW46X_VW46.rod 
VCID: EED937B68257 

Slave Passenger: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 3C8 959 704 C HW: 3C0 959 794 B 
Component: J389__TSG-HR 004 0401 
Serial number: 00000001886831 
Coding: 000490 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 53: Parking Brake Labels: 3AA-907-801.clb 
Part No SW: 3AA 907 801 E HW: 3AA 907 801 E 
Component: J540 EPB4 VW-55183 0007 
Revision: H18 Serial number: 00000000156531 
Coding: 0022057 
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000 
VCID: 336F66C229F5 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 56: Radio (J503) Labels: None 
Part No SW: 1K0 035 180 AD HW: 1K0 035 180 AD 
Component: Radio Prem-8 H04 0018 
Revision: -----17S Serial number: VWZ4Z7L1102540 
Coding: 0100040004 
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000 
VCID: 62C1D386C68F 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 62: Door, Rear Left 
Cannot be reached 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 65: Tire Pressure (J502) Labels: None 
Part No SW: 3AA 907 273 B HW: 3AA 907 273 B 
Component: RDKBERU30 H08 0008 
Serial number: 10000000017651 
ASAM Dataset: EV_RDKBERU30 003010 
ROD: EV_RDKBERU30.rod 
VCID: 336F66C229F5 

1 Fault Found: 
12656671 - No Communication with Diagnostic Gateway 
U0146 00 [008] - Cannot Be Tested at this Time 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 00000001 
Fault Priority: 6 
Fault Frequency: 1 
Reset counter: 67 
Mileage: 499 km 
Date: 2002.14.12 
Time: 16:53:11 


------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 72: Door, Rear Right 
Cannot be reached 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 77: Telephone (J412) Labels: 7P6-035-730.clb 
Part No SW: 7P6 035 730 C HW: 7P6 035 730 C 
Component: TELEFON H05 0440 
Revision: 1B001001 Serial number: 00007669182926 
Coding: 0A00000000010100 
Shop #: WSC 00015 115 00000 
ASAM Dataset: UHVNA A01007 
ROD: UHVNA_VW46.rod 
VCID: 326163C6D6EF 

No fault code found. 

End --------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Wednesday,18,May,2011,19:38:26:03885 
VCDS Version: Beta 11.2.0 (x64) 
Data version: 20110305 



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 


Address 01: Engine 
Control Module Part Number: 06J 906 027 G 
Component and/or Version: MED17.5.2 03 8072 
Software Coding: 040401081C070160 
Work Shop Code: WSC 05314 
VCID: 2F676AB2C5DD 

Advanced Identification 
Serial number: VWZCZ000000000 
Identification: BPG-810 
Revision: PAH04--- 
Date: 28.01.11 
Manufacturer number: 0297 
Test stand number: 1479 
Flash Status 
Programming Attempts: 1 
Successful Attempts: 1 
Programming Status: 00000000 
Required Conditions: 00000000 
Flash Tool Code: 00152 115 00015 
Flash Date: 00.14.00 
Software 
DLDP 
M11F51 
Misc. 
Hardware number: 06J 907 309 B 
Immo IV Challenge: 12 32 0C 3A 
Car Info 
Chassis Number: WVWMP7AN6CE507623 
Engine code: CBF 
VCDS Info: 
Labels: None 
Readiness: No script available 

Monday,11,July,2011,10:53:05:14193 
VCDS Version: Beta 11.3.0 (x64) 
Data version: 20110601 



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 


Chassis Type: 7N0 
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 1C 25 2E 42 44 46 4F 52 53 56 62 
65 72 77 

VIN: WVWMP7AN6CE507623 

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000 
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000 
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000 
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000 
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000 
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: Sporadic communication error 1000 
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000 
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000 
17-Instruments -- Status: Malfunction 0010 
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: Malfunction 0010 
1C-Position Sensing -- Status: OK 0000 
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000 
2E-Media Player 3 -- Status: OK 0000 
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: Malfunction 0010 
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000 
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000 
4F-Centr. Electr. II -- Status: OK 0000 
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: Malfunction 0010 
53-Parking Brake -- Status: OK 0000 
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000 
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000 
65-Tire Pressure -- Status: OK 0000 
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000 
77-Telephone -- Status: OK 0000 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 01: Engine (CBF) Labels: None 
Part No SW: 06J 906 027 G HW: 06J 907 309 B 
Component: MED17.5.2 03 8072 
Revision: PAH04--- Serial number: VWZCZ000000000 
Coding: 040401081C070160 
Shop #: WSC 05314 000 00000 
VCID: 2F43C7B5C238 

No fault code found. 
Readiness: 0000 0000 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 02E-300-0xx.lbl 
Part No SW: 02E 300 054 M HW: 02E 927 770 AL 
Component: GSG DSG AG6 511 2609 
Revision: 05351112 Serial number: 00001101102147 
Coding: 0000020 
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000 
VCID: 206134898FE6 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 3AA-614-109.clb 
Part No SW: 3AA 614 109 M HW: 3AA 614 109 M 
Component: J104 C2 450M V454 0005 
Revision: --H07--- Serial number: 00000003692703 
Coding: 0000399 
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000 
VCID: 3753FFD53A68 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 08: Auto HVAC (J301) Labels: None 
Part No SW: 7N0 907 426 L HW: 7N0 907 426 L 
Component: AC Manuell H17 0202 
Revision: 00012001 
Coding: 0000001002 
Shop #: WSC 00015 115 00000 
ASAM Dataset: EV_Climatic A01005 
ROD: EV_Climatic_VW46.rod 
VCID: 3D5FEDFD1854 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 3AA-937-087.clb 
Part No SW: 3AA 937 087 A HW: 3AA 937 087 A 
Component: BCM PQ47 H 413 0452 
Revision: BB413001 
Coding: 0000000000000000009802019400000040517C8840600D605C8060200040 
Shop #: WSC 05311 123 12345 
VCID: 3851FCE93776 

Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 3C8 955 119 D HW: 3C8 955 119 D 
Component: Wischer 20121 10 0603 
Coding: 00B395 

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 1K0 955 559 AH 
Component: RLS 270111 05 54 0403 
Coding: 0330ED 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 5N0-959-655.lbl 
Part No SW: 5N0 959 655 Q HW: 5N0 959 655 Q 
Component: J234__30S VW10 HI 1918 
Revision: 22014000 Serial number: 003JZP1ELQM. 
Coding: 0012371 
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000 
VCID: 4BBBB32556E0 

Part No: 3C8 959 339 A 
Component: BF-Gewichtsens. 003 0001 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 16: Steering wheel (J527) Labels: 3C0-953-569.clb 
Part No SW: 3C5 953 501 BG HW: 5K0 953 569 T 
Component: LENKS.MODUL 009 0136 
Revision: FF010039 Serial number: 20110130100053 
Coding: 098A270000 
Shop #: WSC 00015 115 00000 
ASAM Dataset: EV_VW360SteerWheelUDS A03004 
ROD: EV_VW360SteerWheelUDS_VW46.rod 
VCID: 6BFB13A536A0 

MFL: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 3C8 959 537 D HW: 3C8 959 537 D 
Component: E221__MFL-TK6 H06 0022 
Coding: E20000 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 3C8-920-xxx-17.clb 
Part No SW: 3C8 920 970 Q HW: 3C8 920 970 Q 
Component: KOMBI H20 0420 
Serial number: 00000000000000 
Coding: 240F00 
Shop #: WSC 05314 115 00000 
ASAM Dataset: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09 A04089 
ROD: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW46.rod 
VCID: 3A55E6E1097A 

1 Fault Found: 
12664832 - Function Restricted due to Missing Message(s) 
U1111 00 [008] - - 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 00000001 
Fault Priority: 6 
Fault Frequency: 1 
Reset counter: 124 
Mileage: 2011 km 
Date: 2004.14.16 
Time: 21:43:04 


------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 19: CAN Gateway (J533) Labels: 7N0-907-530-V2.clb 
Part No SW: 7N0 907 530 G HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533 Gateway H41 1614 
Revision: H41 Serial number: 020211F1001534 
Coding: 469006 
Shop #: WSC 05314 000 00000 
VCID: 3449C8D92B1E 

1 Fault Found: 
00457 - Control Module for Network (J519) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 00110100 
Fault Priority: 2 
Fault Frequency: 1 
Reset counter: 124 
Mileage: 2011 km 
Time Indication: 0 
Date: 2004.14.16 
Time: 21:43:04 


------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 1C: Position Sensing Labels: 1Kx-919-xxx-1C.lbl 
Part No SW: 3C8 919 965 HW: 3C8 919 965 
Component: Kompass 001 0001 
Revision: 00001000 Serial number: 1614128R2EGX03 
Coding: 0000002 
Shop #: WSC 05314 000 00000 
VCID: F5CFB5DDE0E4 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 25: Immobilizer Labels: 3C0-959-433-25.clb 
Part No SW: 3AA 959 433 A HW: 3AA 959 433 A 
Component: IMMO 042 0399 
Revision: 00042000 Serial number: VWZCZ000000000 
Shop #: WSC 131071 1023 2097151 
VCID: 3753FFD53A68 

Part No: 3C0 905 861 J 
Component: ELV 029 0380 
3C0905861J ELV 029 0380 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 2E: Media Player 3 (J650) Labels: 5N0-035-342.lbl 
Part No SW: 5N0 035 342 D HW: 5N0 035 342 D 
Component: SG EXT.PLAYER H13 0150 
Revision: A1001003 Serial number: 7669328516 
Coding: 010000 
Shop #: WSC 05314 000 00000 
VCID: 28712CA9E7D6 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver (J386) Labels: 3C0-959-70X-GEN4.clb 
Part No SW: 3C8 959 701 HW: 3C0 959 793 C 
Component: TUER-SG FT 002 0501 
Revision: 12110009 Serial number: 0002191992 
Coding: 0004B7 
Shop #: WSC 05311 115 00000 
ASAM Dataset: EV_TSGFPQ35BRFVW46X A04001 
ROD: EV_TSGFPQ35BRFVW46X_VW46.rod 
VCID: EDFF9DBD88B4 

Slave Driver: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 3C8 959 703 C HW: 3C0 959 795 B 
Component: J388__TSG-HL 004 0401 
Serial number: 00000001890794 
Coding: 000490 

1 Fault Found: 
68100 - Function Restricted due to Missing Message(s) 
U1111 00 [008] - No Signal/Communication 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 00000001 
Fault Priority: 6 
Fault Frequency: 1 
Reset counter: 124 
Mileage: 2011 km 
Date: 2004.14.16 
Time: 21:43:05 


------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 5N1-909-144.clb 
Part No SW: 5N1 909 144 L HW: 5N1 909 148 G 
Component: J500__APA-BS KL.303 0802 
Revision: 1AH03729 Serial number: 00110210134301 
Coding: 0000258 
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000 
VCID: 3B5BE3E50640 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 3C0-959-433-46.clb 
Part No SW: 3AA 959 433 A HW: 3AA 959 433 A 
Component: KSG PQ47 ELV 042 0631 
Revision: 00042000 Serial number: VWZCZ000000000 
Coding: 13910F8001862E521204141FF08A0F0E085801 
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000 
VCID: 3753FFD53A68 

Component: Sounder n.mounted 

Component: NGS n.mounted 

Component: IRUE n.mounted 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 4F: Centr. Electr. II (J520) Labels: None 
Part No SW: 7N0 907 532 HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: EZE_2 H41 1614 
Revision: H41 Serial number: 020211F1001534 
Coding: 00000008 
Shop #: WSC 05314 000 00000 
VCID: EFC387B582B8 

Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 3AA 919 204 HW: 3AA 919 204 
Component: Analoguhr 003 0003 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. (J387) Labels: 3C0-959-70X-GEN4.clb 
Part No SW: 3C8 959 702 HW: 3C0 959 792 C 
Component: TUER-SG BT 002 0501 
Revision: 14110009 Serial number: 0002181290 
Coding: 0004B6 
Shop #: WSC 05311 115 00000 
ASAM Dataset: EV_TSGBPQ35BRFVW46X A04001 
ROD: EV_TSGBPQ35BRFVW46X_VW46.rod 
VCID: EEFD9AB185B2 

Slave Passenger: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 3C8 959 704 C HW: 3C0 959 794 B 
Component: J389__TSG-HR 004 0401 
Serial number: 00000001886831 
Coding: 000490 

1 Fault Found: 
68100 - Function Restricted due to Missing Message(s) 
U1111 00 [008] - No Signal/Communication 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 00000001 
Fault Priority: 6 
Fault Frequency: 1 
Reset counter: 124 
Mileage: 2011 km 
Date: 2004.14.16 
Time: 21:43:05 


------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 53: Parking Brake Labels: 3AA-907-801.clb 
Part No SW: 3AA 907 801 E HW: 3AA 907 801 E 
Component: J540 EPB4 VW-55183 0007 
Revision: H18 Serial number: 00000000156531 
Coding: 0022057 
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000 
VCID: 334BCBC52E10 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 56: Radio (J503) Labels: None 
Part No SW: 1K0 035 180 AD HW: 1K0 035 180 AD 
Component: Radio Prem-8 H04 0018 
Revision: -----17S Serial number: VWZ4Z7L1102540 
Coding: 0100040004 
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000 
VCID: 62E57E81C16A 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 62: Door, Rear Left 
Cannot be reached 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 65: Tire Pressure (J502) Labels: None 
Part No SW: 3AA 907 273 B HW: 3AA 907 273 B 
Component: RDKBERU30 H08 0008 
Serial number: 10000000017651 
ASAM Dataset: EV_RDKBERU30 003010 
ROD: EV_RDKBERU30.rod 
VCID: 334BCBC52E10 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 72: Door, Rear Right 
Cannot be reached 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 77: Telephone (J412) Labels: 7P6-035-730.clb 
Part No SW: 7P6 035 730 C HW: 7P6 035 730 C 
Component: TELEFON H05 0440 
Revision: 1B001001 Serial number: 00007669182926 
Coding: 0A00000000010100 
Shop #: WSC 00015 115 00000 
ASAM Dataset: UHVNA A01007 
ROD: UHVNA_VW46.rod 
VCID: 3245CEC1D10A 

No fault code found. 

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2002)

That's an older Beta. You should install Beta 11.3 which should have documentation for the 2012 CC: 

http://www.ross-tech.com/vcds/download/beta/current.html#11.3


----------



## Mr Neon (Apr 7, 2011)

For some reason you got the download when I had the older version. I do have the newer 11.3 and did a scan but somehow I have to find it on the computer files....must of got lost LOL


----------



## Mr Neon (Apr 7, 2011)

I got both versions loaded on my computer yet it comes up 11.2 when saved even though the program says 11.3...So...I am going to delete all the programs and reinstall 11.3 and run a scan and post it.


----------



## Mr Neon (Apr 7, 2011)

Updated scan using 11.3 beta. 

Monday,11,July,2011,20:09:27:14193 
VCDS Version: Beta 11.3.0 (x64) 
Data version: 20110601 



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 


Chassis Type: 7N0 
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 1C 25 2E 42 44 46 4F 52 53 56 62 
65 72 77 

VIN: WVWMP7AN6CE507623 

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000 
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000 
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000 
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000 
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000 
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: Sporadic communication error 1000 
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000 
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000 
17-Instruments -- Status: Malfunction 0010 
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: Malfunction 0010 
1C-Position Sensing -- Status: OK 0000 
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000 
2E-Media Player 3 -- Status: OK 0000 
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: Malfunction 0010 
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000 
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000 
4F-Centr. Electr. II -- Status: OK 0000 
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: Malfunction 0010 
53-Parking Brake -- Status: OK 0000 
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000 
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000 
65-Tire Pressure -- Status: OK 0000 
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000 
77-Telephone -- Status: OK 0000 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 01: Engine (CBF) Labels: None 
Part No SW: 06J 906 027 G HW: 06J 907 309 B 
Component: MED17.5.2 03 8072 
Revision: PAH04--- Serial number: VWZCZ000000000 
Coding: 040401081C070160 
Shop #: WSC 05314 000 00000 
VCID: 2F43C7B5C238 

No fault code found. 
Readiness: 0000 0000 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 02E-300-0xx.lbl 
Part No SW: 02E 300 054 M HW: 02E 927 770 AL 
Component: GSG DSG AG6 511 2609 
Revision: 05351112 Serial number: 00001101102147 
Coding: 0000020 
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000 
VCID: 206134898FE6 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 3AA-614-109.clb 
Part No SW: 3AA 614 109 M HW: 3AA 614 109 M 
Component: J104 C2 450M V454 0005 
Revision: --H07--- Serial number: 00000003692703 
Coding: 0000399 
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000 
VCID: 3753FFD53A68 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 08: Auto HVAC (J301) Labels: None 
Part No SW: 7N0 907 426 L HW: 7N0 907 426 L 
Component: AC Manuell H17 0202 
Revision: 00012001 
Coding: 0000001002 
Shop #: WSC 00015 115 00000 
ASAM Dataset: EV_Climatic A01005 
ROD: EV_Climatic_VW46.rod 
VCID: 3D5FEDFD1854 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 3AA-937-087.clb 
Part No SW: 3AA 937 087 A HW: 3AA 937 087 A 
Component: BCM PQ47 H 413 0452 
Revision: BB413001 
Coding: 0000000000000000009802019400000040517C8840600D605C8060200040 
Shop #: WSC 05311 123 12345 
VCID: 3851FCE93776 

Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 3C8 955 119 D HW: 3C8 955 119 D 
Component: Wischer 20121 10 0603 
Coding: 00B395 

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 1K0 955 559 AH 
Component: RLS 270111 05 54 0403 
Coding: 0330ED 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 5N0-959-655.lbl 
Part No SW: 5N0 959 655 Q HW: 5N0 959 655 Q 
Component: J234__30S VW10 HI 1918 
Revision: 22014000 Serial number: 003JZP1ELQM. 
Coding: 0012371 
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000 
VCID: 4BBBB32556E0 

Part No: 3C8 959 339 A 
Component: BF-Gewichtsens. 003 0001 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 16: Steering wheel (J527) Labels: 3C0-953-569.clb 
Part No SW: 3C5 953 501 BG HW: 5K0 953 569 T 
Component: LENKS.MODUL 009 0136 
Revision: FF010039 Serial number: 20110130100053 
Coding: 098A270000 
Shop #: WSC 00015 115 00000 
ASAM Dataset: EV_VW360SteerWheelUDS A03004 
ROD: EV_VW360SteerWheelUDS_VW46.rod 
VCID: 6BFB13A536A0 

MFL: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 3C8 959 537 D HW: 3C8 959 537 D 
Component: E221__MFL-TK6 H06 0022 
Coding: E20000 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 3C8-920-xxx-17.clb 
Part No SW: 3C8 920 970 Q HW: 3C8 920 970 Q 
Component: KOMBI H20 0420 
Serial number: 00000000000000 
Coding: 240F00 
Shop #: WSC 05314 115 00000 
ASAM Dataset: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09 A04089 
ROD: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW46.rod 
VCID: 3A55E6E1097A 

1 Fault Found: 
12664832 - Function Restricted due to Missing Message(s) 
U1111 00 [008] - - 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 00000001 
Fault Priority: 6 
Fault Frequency: 1 
Reset counter: 124 
Mileage: 2011 km 
Date: 2004.14.16 
Time: 21:43:04 


------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 19: CAN Gateway (J533) Labels: 7N0-907-530-V2.clb 
Part No SW: 7N0 907 530 G HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533 Gateway H41 1614 
Revision: H41 Serial number: 020211F1001534 
Coding: 469006 
Shop #: WSC 05314 000 00000 
VCID: 3449C8D92B1E 

1 Fault Found: 
00457 - Control Module for Network (J519) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 00110100 
Fault Priority: 2 
Fault Frequency: 1 
Reset counter: 124 
Mileage: 2011 km 
Time Indication: 0 
Date: 2004.14.16 
Time: 21:43:04 


------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 1C: Position Sensing Labels: 1Kx-919-xxx-1C.lbl 
Part No SW: 3C8 919 965 HW: 3C8 919 965 
Component: Kompass 001 0001 
Revision: 00001000 Serial number: 1614128R2EGX03 
Coding: 0000002 
Shop #: WSC 05314 000 00000 
VCID: F5CFB5DDE0E4 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 25: Immobilizer Labels: 3C0-959-433-25.clb 
Part No SW: 3AA 959 433 A HW: 3AA 959 433 A 
Component: IMMO 042 0399 
Revision: 00042000 Serial number: VWZCZ000000000 
Shop #: WSC 131071 1023 2097151 
VCID: 3753FFD53A68 

Part No: 3C0 905 861 J 
Component: ELV 029 0380 
3C0905861J ELV 029 0380 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 2E: Media Player 3 (J650) Labels: 5N0-035-342.lbl 
Part No SW: 5N0 035 342 D HW: 5N0 035 342 D 
Component: SG EXT.PLAYER H13 0150 
Revision: A1001003 Serial number: 7669328516 
Coding: 010000 
Shop #: WSC 05314 000 00000 
VCID: 28712CA9E7D6 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver (J386) Labels: 3C0-959-70X-GEN4.clb 
Part No SW: 3C8 959 701 HW: 3C0 959 793 C 
Component: TUER-SG FT 002 0501 
Revision: 12110009 Serial number: 0002191992 
Coding: 0004B7 
Shop #: WSC 05311 115 00000 
ASAM Dataset: EV_TSGFPQ35BRFVW46X A04001 
ROD: EV_TSGFPQ35BRFVW46X_VW46.rod 
VCID: EDFF9DBD88B4 

Slave Driver: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 3C8 959 703 C HW: 3C0 959 795 B 
Component: J388__TSG-HL 004 0401 
Serial number: 00000001890794 
Coding: 000490 

1 Fault Found: 
68100 - Function Restricted due to Missing Message(s) 
U1111 00 [008] - No Signal/Communication 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 00000001 
Fault Priority: 6 
Fault Frequency: 1 
Reset counter: 124 
Mileage: 2011 km 
Date: 2004.14.16 
Time: 21:43:05 


------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 5N1-909-144.clb 
Part No SW: 5N1 909 144 L HW: 5N1 909 148 G 
Component: J500__APA-BS KL.303 0802 
Revision: 1AH03729 Serial number: 00110210134301 
Coding: 0000258 
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000 
VCID: 3B5BE3E50640 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 3C0-959-433-46.clb 
Part No SW: 3AA 959 433 A HW: 3AA 959 433 A 
Component: KSG PQ47 ELV 042 0631 
Revision: 00042000 Serial number: VWZCZ000000000 
Coding: 13910F8001862E521204141FF08A0F0E085801 
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000 
VCID: 3753FFD53A68 

Component: Sounder n.mounted 

Component: NGS n.mounted 

Component: IRUE n.mounted 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 4F: Centr. Electr. II (J520) Labels: None 
Part No SW: 7N0 907 532 HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: EZE_2 H41 1614 
Revision: H41 Serial number: 020211F1001534 
Coding: 00000008 
Shop #: WSC 05314 000 00000 
VCID: EFC387B582B8 

Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 3AA 919 204 HW: 3AA 919 204 
Component: Analoguhr 003 0003 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. (J387) Labels: 3C0-959-70X-GEN4.clb 
Part No SW: 3C8 959 702 HW: 3C0 959 792 C 
Component: TUER-SG BT 002 0501 
Revision: 14110009 Serial number: 0002181290 
Coding: 0004B6 
Shop #: WSC 05311 115 00000 
ASAM Dataset: EV_TSGBPQ35BRFVW46X A04001 
ROD: EV_TSGBPQ35BRFVW46X_VW46.rod 
VCID: EEFD9AB185B2 

Slave Passenger: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 3C8 959 704 C HW: 3C0 959 794 B 
Component: J389__TSG-HR 004 0401 
Serial number: 00000001886831 
Coding: 000490 

1 Fault Found: 
68100 - Function Restricted due to Missing Message(s) 
U1111 00 [008] - No Signal/Communication 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 00000001 
Fault Priority: 6 
Fault Frequency: 1 
Reset counter: 124 
Mileage: 2011 km 
Date: 2004.14.16 
Time: 21:43:05 


------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 53: Parking Brake Labels: 3AA-907-801.clb 
Part No SW: 3AA 907 801 E HW: 3AA 907 801 E 
Component: J540 EPB4 VW-55183 0007 
Revision: H18 Serial number: 00000000156531 
Coding: 0022057 
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000 
VCID: 334BCBC52E10 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 56: Radio (J503) Labels: None 
Part No SW: 1K0 035 180 AD HW: 1K0 035 180 AD 
Component: Radio Prem-8 H04 0018 
Revision: -----17S Serial number: VWZ4Z7L1102540 
Coding: 0100040004 
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000 
VCID: 62E57E81C16A 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 62: Door, Rear Left 
Cannot be reached 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 65: Tire Pressure (J502) Labels: None 
Part No SW: 3AA 907 273 B HW: 3AA 907 273 B 
Component: RDKBERU30 H08 0008 
Serial number: 10000000017651 
ASAM Dataset: EV_RDKBERU30 003010 
ROD: EV_RDKBERU30.rod 
VCID: 334BCBC52E10 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 72: Door, Rear Right 
Cannot be reached 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 77: Telephone (J412) Labels: 7P6-035-730.clb 
Part No SW: 7P6 035 730 C HW: 7P6 035 730 C 
Component: TELEFON H05 0440 
Revision: 1B001001 Serial number: 00007669182926 
Coding: 0A00000000010100 
Shop #: WSC 00015 115 00000 
ASAM Dataset: UHVNA A01007 
ROD: UHVNA_VW46.rod 
VCID: 3245CEC1D10A 

No fault code found. 

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

Mr Neon said:


> 2012 CC, looking to activate rear fogs and front fogs.
> 
> Central Electronics (09) - click it on with the new Ross-Tech Beta Downloaded and I have 3 different addresses to choose from in the coding section. The first one has the DRL's and front fogs installed and other tweaks listed. The second address has only 3 Bytes and 7 boxes or Bits each, some checked some unchecked but no coding what so ever to tell me what they represent. Third address is coded but has nothing to do with lighting or what I am doing to the car.


The first module is the mater 09 long coding, the slave (LIN-Bus) modules are listed below from the drop down menu: 

http://www.ross-tech.com/vcds/tour/recode_screen.html#slave 

You do not want to modify the RLS or wiper motor coding  



Mr Neon said:


> I enable front fogs and installed Euro switch, trigger wire as well for the rear fogs, but I did not install the front fog lamps yet. I wanted to test before running wires due to the fact that the J519 for 2012 is based on the MK6 platform of
> electronics and different than previous CC models. To my surprise when I turned the fogs on, my cornering lights came on as if they were the fogs. I am pretty sure this is a wire/pin# and not a VagCom issue but if anyone has some thoughts on that and possible solutions that would be great.


 Yes, this sounds like the coding for front fogs is either not supported (which is unlikely) or the pins/terminals for the stationary cornering lights and front fog lights need top be moved at the module. I can take a look at that but you should find the wiring diagrams available directly through VW: 

https://erwin.vw.com/erwin/showHome.do 



Mr Neon said:


> As for the rear fogs, well...the only code I see is one for disabling rear fogs with trailer brake light located in the first address that has other lighting options and codes. I am betting that the second address that is not coded or able to read is where I will find the activation byte and bit to turn them on?


 This will be part of the master exterior lighting scheme in Byte 18 as I mentioned via email. The 2012 RoW rear fog light equipped documentation and vehicles for that matter aren't really available for comparison at this time. I may have a suggestion for you but configuring the wiring first will be necessary prior to testing the actual RFL operation and coding. 



Mr Neon said:


> Chassis Type: 7N0
> Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 1C 25 2E 42 44 46 4F 52 53 56 62
> 65 72 77
> 
> ...


 DRLs are completely off according to the current coding. What was the factory coding prior to any modifications?


----------



## Mr Neon (Apr 7, 2011)

Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> The first module is the mater 09 long coding, the slave (LIN-Bus) modules are listed below from the drop down menu:
> 
> http://www.ross-tech.com/vcds/tour/recode_screen.html#slave
> 
> ...


 
DRL's were turned off, factory setting was DRL's on. 

Thanks for your insight and help...hopefully we can figure this out!


----------



## Mr Neon (Apr 7, 2011)

Dana, here is the newest scan with the DRL's turned back on. 

I took your suggestion and changed Byte 18 Hex 7C to 7D in regards to the rear fogs. When enabled in the parking light mode, I got no indicator lamp but the front lights came on. Switch back to Hex 7C and for some reason it is showing it is taking the original Hex of 7D but I still get the front lights on and no indicator lamp when enabling rear fogs in the parking light mode. 





Friday,15,July,2011,22:35:26:14193 
VCDS Version: Beta 11.3.0 (x64) 
Data version: 20110601 


Chassis Type: 7N0 
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 1C 25 2E 42 44 46 4F 52 53 56 62 
65 72 77 

VIN: WVWMP7AN6CE507623 

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000 
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000 
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000 
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000 
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000 
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: Sporadic communication error 1000 
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000 
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000 
17-Instruments -- Status: Malfunction 0010 
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: Malfunction 0010 
1C-Position Sensing -- Status: OK 0000 
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000 
2E-Media Player 3 -- Status: OK 0000 
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: Malfunction 0010 
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000 
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000 
4F-Centr. Electr. II -- Status: OK 0000 
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: Malfunction 0010 
53-Parking Brake -- Status: OK 0000 
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000 
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000 
65-Tire Pressure -- Status: OK 0000 
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000 
77-Telephone -- Status: OK 0000 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 01: Engine (CBF) Labels: None 
Part No SW: 06J 906 027 G HW: 06J 907 309 B 
Component: MED17.5.2 03 8072 
Revision: PAH04--- Serial number: VWZCZ000000000 
Coding: 040401081C070160 
Shop #: WSC 05314 000 00000 
VCID: 2F43C7B5C238 

No fault code found. 
Readiness: 0000 0000 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 02E-300-0xx.lbl 
Part No SW: 02E 300 054 M HW: 02E 927 770 AL 
Component: GSG DSG AG6 511 2609 
Revision: 05351112 Serial number: 00001101102147 
Coding: 0000020 
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000 
VCID: 206134898FE6 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 3AA-614-109.clb 
Part No SW: 3AA 614 109 M HW: 3AA 614 109 M 
Component: J104 C2 450M V459 0005 
Revision: --H07--- Serial number: 00000003692703 
Coding: 0000399 
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000 
VCID: 3753FFD53A68 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 08: Auto HVAC (J301) Labels: None 
Part No SW: 7N0 907 426 L HW: 7N0 907 426 L 
Component: AC Manuell H17 0202 
Revision: 00012001 
Coding: 0000001002 
Shop #: WSC 00015 115 00000 
ASAM Dataset: EV_Climatic A01005 
ROD: EV_Climatic_VW46.rod 
VCID: 3D5FEDFD1854 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 3AA-937-087.clb 
Part No SW: 3AA 937 087 A HW: 3AA 937 087 A 
Component: BCM PQ47 H 413 0452 
Revision: BB413001 
Coding: 0000000000000000009802059400000040507C8840600D605C8060200040 
Shop #: WSC 05311 123 12345 
VCID: 3851FCE93776 

Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 3C8 955 119 D HW: 3C8 955 119 D 
Component: Wischer 20121 10 0603 
Coding: 00B395 

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 1K0 955 559 AH 
Component: RLS 270111 05 54 0403 
Coding: 0330ED 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 5N0-959-655.lbl 
Part No SW: 5N0 959 655 Q  HW: 5N0 959 655 Q 
Component: J234__30S VW10 HI 1918 
Revision: 22014000 Serial number: 003JZP1ELQM. 
Coding: 0012371 
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000 
VCID: 4BBBB32556E0 

Part No: 3C8 959 339 A 
Component: BF-Gewichtsens. 003 0001 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 16: Steering wheel (J527) Labels: 3C0-953-569.clb 
Part No SW: 3C5 953 501 BG HW: 5K0 953 569 T 
Component: LENKS.MODUL 009 0136 
Revision: FF010039 Serial number: 20110130100053 
Coding: 098A270000 
Shop #: WSC 00015 115 00000 
ASAM Dataset: EV_VW360SteerWheelUDS A03004 
ROD: EV_VW360SteerWheelUDS_VW46.rod 
VCID: 6BFB13A536A0 

MFL: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 3C8 959 537 D HW: 3C8 959 537 D 
Component: E221__MFL-TK6 H06 0022 
Coding: E20000 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 3C8-920-xxx-17.clb 
Part No SW: 3C8 920 970 Q HW: 3C8 920 970 Q 
Component: KOMBI H20 0420 
Serial number: 00000000000000 
Coding: 240F00 
Shop #: WSC 05314 115 00000 
ASAM Dataset: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09 A04089 
ROD: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW46.rod 
VCID: 3A55E6E1097A 

1 Fault Found: 
12664832 - Function Restricted due to Missing Message(s) 
U1111 00 [008] - - 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 00000001 
Fault Priority: 6 
Fault Frequency: 1 
Reset counter: 124 
Mileage: 2011 km 
Date: 2004.14.16 
Time: 21:43:04 


------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 19: CAN Gateway (J533) Labels: 7N0-907-530-V2.clb 
Part No SW: 7N0 907 530 G HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533 Gateway H41 1614 
Revision: H41 Serial number: 020211F1001534 
Coding: 469006 
Shop #: WSC 05314 000 00000 
VCID: 3449C8D92B1E 

1 Fault Found: 
00457 - Control Module for Network (J519) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 00110100 
Fault Priority: 2 
Fault Frequency: 1 
Reset counter: 124 
Mileage: 2011 km 
Time Indication: 0 
Date: 2004.14.16 
Time: 21:43:04 


------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 1C: Position Sensing Labels: 1Kx-919-xxx-1C.lbl 
Part No SW: 3C8 919 965 HW: 3C8 919 965 
Component: Kompass 001 0001 
Revision: 00001000 Serial number: 1614128R2EGX03 
Coding: 0000002 
Shop #: WSC 05314 000 00000 
VCID: F5CFB5DDE0E4 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 25: Immobilizer Labels: 3C0-959-433-25.clb 
Part No SW: 3AA 959 433 A HW: 3AA 959 433 A 
Component: IMMO 042 0399 
Revision: 00042000 Serial number: VWZCZ000000000 
Shop #: WSC 131071 1023 2097151 
VCID: 3753FFD53A68 

Part No: 3C0 905 861 J 
Component: ELV 029 0380 
3C0905861J ELV 029 0380 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 2E: Media Player 3 (J650) Labels: 5N0-035-342.lbl 
Part No SW: 5N0 035 342 D HW: 5N0 035 342 D 
Component: SG EXT.PLAYER H13 0150 
Revision: A1001003 Serial number: 7669328516 
Coding: 010000 
Shop #: WSC 05314 000 00000 
VCID: 28712CA9E7D6 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver (J386) Labels: 3C0-959-70X-GEN4.clb 
Part No SW: 3C8 959 701 HW: 3C0 959 793 C 
Component: TUER-SG FT 002 0501 
Revision: 12110009 Serial number: 0002191992 
Coding: 0004B7 
Shop #: WSC 05311 115 00000 
ASAM Dataset: EV_TSGFPQ35BRFVW46X A04001 
ROD: EV_TSGFPQ35BRFVW46X_VW46.rod 
VCID: EDFF9DBD88B4 

Slave Driver: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 3C8 959 703 C HW: 3C0 959 795 B 
Component: J388__TSG-HL 004 0401 
Serial number: 00000001890794 
Coding: 000490 

1 Fault Found: 
68100 - Function Restricted due to Missing Message(s) 
U1111 00 [008] - No Signal/Communication 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 00000001 
Fault Priority: 6 
Fault Frequency: 1 
Reset counter: 124 
Mileage: 2011 km 
Date: 2004.14.16 
Time: 21:43:05 


------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 5N1-909-144.clb 
Part No SW: 5N1 909 144 L HW: 5N1 909 148 G 
Component: J500__APA-BS KL.303 0802 
Revision: 1AH03729 Serial number: 00110210134301 
Coding: 0000258 
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000 
VCID: 3B5BE3E50640 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 3C0-959-433-46.clb 
Part No SW: 3AA 959 433 A HW: 3AA 959 433 A 
Component: KSG PQ47 ELV 042 0631 
Revision: 00042000 Serial number: VWZCZ000000000 
Coding: 13910F8001862E521204141FF08A0F0E085801 
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000 
VCID: 3753FFD53A68 

Component: Sounder n.mounted 

Component: NGS n.mounted 

Component: IRUE n.mounted 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 4F: Centr. Electr. II (J520) Labels: None 
Part No SW: 7N0 907 532 HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: EZE_2 H41 1614 
Revision: H41 Serial number: 020211F1001534 
Coding: 00000008 
Shop #: WSC 05314 000 00000 
VCID: EFC387B582B8 

Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 3AA 919 204 HW: 3AA 919 204 
Component: Analoguhr 003 0003 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. (J387) Labels: 3C0-959-70X-GEN4.clb 
Part No SW: 3C8 959 702 HW: 3C0 959 792 C 
Component: TUER-SG BT 002 0501 
Revision: 14110009 Serial number: 0002181290 
Coding: 0004B6 
Shop #: WSC 05311 115 00000 
ASAM Dataset: EV_TSGBPQ35BRFVW46X A04001 
ROD: EV_TSGBPQ35BRFVW46X_VW46.rod 
VCID: EEFD9AB185B2 

Slave Passenger:  
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 3C8 959 704 C HW: 3C0 959 794 B 
Component: J389__TSG-HR 004 0401 
Serial number: 00000001886831 
Coding: 000490 

1 Fault Found: 
68100 - Function Restricted due to Missing Message(s) 
U1111 00 [008] - No Signal/Communication 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 00000001 
Fault Priority: 6 
Fault Frequency: 1 
Reset counter: 124 
Mileage: 2011 km 
Date: 2004.14.16 
Time: 21:43:05 


------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 53: Parking Brake Labels: 3AA-907-801.clb 
Part No SW: 3AA 907 801 E HW: 3AA 907 801 E 
Component: J540 EPB4 VW-55183 0007 
Revision: H18 Serial number: 00000000156531 
Coding: 0022057 
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000 
VCID: 334BCBC52E10 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 56: Radio (J503) Labels: None 
Part No SW: 1K0 035 180 AD HW: 1K0 035 180 AD 
Component: Radio Prem-8 H04 0018 
Revision: -----17S Serial number: VWZ4Z7L1102540 
Coding: 0100040004 
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000 
VCID: 62E57E81C16A 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 62: Door, Rear Left 
Cannot be reached 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 65: Tire Pressure (J502) Labels: None 
Part No SW: 3AA 907 273 B HW: 3AA 907 273 B 
Component: RDKBERU30 H08 0008 
Serial number: 10000000017651 
ASAM Dataset: EV_RDKBERU30 003010 
ROD: EV_RDKBERU30.rod 
VCID: 334BCBC52E10 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 72: Door, Rear Right 
Cannot be reached 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 77: Telephone (J412) Labels: 7P6-035-730.clb 
Part No SW: 7P6 035 730 C HW: 7P6 035 730 C 
Component: TELEFON H05 0440 
Revision: 1B001001 Serial number: 00007669182926 
Coding: 0A00000000010100 
Shop #: WSC 00015 115 00000 
ASAM Dataset: UHVNA A01007 
ROD: UHVNA_VW46.rod 
VCID: 3245CEC1D10A 

2 Faults Found: 
9457425 - Negative output audio channel for speech/telephone 
B104F 11 [000] - Short to Ground 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 00000000 
Fault Priority: 0 
Fault Frequency: 78 
Reset counter: 0 
Mileage: 0 km 
Date: 2000.00.00 
Time: 00:00:00 

9457169 - Positive output audio channel for speech/telephone 
B104E 11 [000] - Short to Ground 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 00000000 
Fault Priority: 0 
Fault Frequency: 78 
Reset counter: 0 
Mileage: 0 km 
Date: 2000.00.00 
Time: 00:00:00 


End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

Mr Neon said:


> Dana, here is the newest scan with the DRL's turned back on.
> 
> I took your suggestion and changed Byte 18 Hex 7C to 7D in regards to the rear fogs. When enabled in the parking light mode, I got no indicator lamp but the front lights came on. Switch back to Hex 7C and for some reason it is showing it is taking the original Hex of 7D but I still get the front lights on and no indicator lamp when enabling rear fogs in the parking light mode.


Did you try disconnecting the battery to restore it to normal after Byte 18 was set to factory settings?



Mr Neon said:


> Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 3AA-937-087.clb
> Part No SW: 3AA 937 087 A HW: 3AA 937 087 A
> Component: BCM PQ47 H 413 0452
> Revision: BB413001
> ...


It looks like the factory DRL coding prior to any modifications was "PRL", meaning low beams as DRLs, not separate lights (as found in Byte 15).

Have you located and/or compared the wiring diagrams for the front fog systems, if so have you moved or pin checked any wiring yet?


----------



## Mr Neon (Apr 7, 2011)

Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> Did you try disconnecting the battery to restore it to normal after Byte 18 was set to factory settings?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I will disconnect the battery when I do the wiring for the front fogs and hopefully that will reset it.


I know the pin# for the Euro Switch/front fogs is 21 on the plug (A) and the fogs are also located on the (A) plug as well..just need to fined to number again. I am thinking pin#47 with the wiring diagram. It is a green/white wire and I did see it on the pin, although I doubt it goes to anything because I disconnected it when testing the front fogs thinking that it may be a wire to the cornering lights thus when enable, the lights would not come on. I was wrong...disconnected the cornering lights still came on. 

In the Vagcom..there was a bit for "Cornering lights via front fogs active". Any idea what that specifies if check the Bit 0 where it has "front fogs installed" and check that as well?


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

Hi,

When front fog lights are enabled in the coding -and- wired, they should work properly (perhaps after the battery disconnect?). So, if that's the case fogs as cornering lights should work as mentioned here in the Golf platform:

http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/VW_Golf/Golf_Plus_(5K/52)_Tweaks#Lighting



> Lighting
> 
> All modifications are found in Found in Coding, Long Coding Helper unless otherwise noted.
> .....................
> ...


I have a diagram for this now ... but it's late and I'm calling it a night. I have the emails/scans and you weren't forgotten about.


----------



## Mr Neon (Apr 7, 2011)

Dana, thanks again for the help!! I did disconnect the battery when doing my retro fog lights and when it was done the rear fogs/headlights coming on when enabled is back to stock...Still no rear fogs but I now have the indicator lamp working again and best of all no front headlights on!

I did figure on how to do front fogs on the 2012's...When testing the Euro switch out with fogs installed from coding, the cornering lights would come on. I read schematics and traced the fog light wires from the factory and to my surprise found that nothing was correct on my car. So, after quite a few hours of testing and reading...I found the wire that tripped the cornering lights when the fogs were enabled...I switch wires and now it works find. I have front fogs.


Pin#43 plug A is a green/white strip wire that is labeled fogs by the factory schematic; however, on my car when testing the wire, it is hot as soon as the ignition key is pushed in thus the fogs would come on all the time. Not good. So I did more testing and found that pin#25 plug A is the trip wire that is hot when the fogs are enabled. The wire to that pin is white/green stripe and is responsible for the cornering lights coming on...After switching the wires out, the fogs work and the cornering lights still operate per factory settings.


----------



## Mr Neon (Apr 7, 2011)

Dana, had a set-back...right cornering light is still active when fogs are enabled. I think there are 2 separate wires/pin/slots on the CECM for this and I have to located the right one and re-do my Kufatec harness from a 2 into 1 back into 2. I also fear that I will my cornering lights once those wires are disconnect for the fogs to be installed...hopefully not but I am working on it.


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

Hi,

I had a bit of a flop myself with the diagrams. One was the old module, the second was corrupted and not searchable with half of the pictures missing, and the third I'll summarize below:

E7 Front Fog light switch = White/Yellow stripe from T52A/21 -to- T10j/5

E18 Rear Fog light switch = Gray/Black stripe from T52A/17 -to- T10j/7

L22 and L23 Front Fog lights are spliced = Green/White stripe T52A/43 -to- the splice and each fog lamp where they become White/Yellow wires.

L46 and L47 Rear Fog lights are spliced and normally only one configuration is possible. = Gray/White T52C/47 -to- the splice and each fog lamp where they become Red? wires.

--


So, based on the Golf and other similar circuits I'd say the DIY's should be applicable ... but only as a guide:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4724268

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4898893-LED-tail-Install-with-or-without-Rear-Fog.

--


Random early Golf/Jetta BCM notes:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ing-tweaks&p=65884808&viewfull=1#post65884808

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ing-tweaks&p=65962179&viewfull=1#post65962179

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ing-tweaks&p=65892509&viewfull=1#post65892509


In this case I'm wondering if the Halogen equipped JSW observations originally found by aenea's live testing apply to the Passat M51 / M52 (T52A/2 & T52C/43) "Cornering Lights? 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ing-tweaks&p=65899670&viewfull=1#post65899670

Vehicles equipped with Halogen lights had a wire in use that didn't connect to a pin inside the RF headlight. This Blue/Green wire was previously known as the "Mystery Wire" to me before that post above and explained why I left that wire out of the system without any functional problems. Others report RF DRL and LR reverse light problems after Byte 18 alterations:

http://s778.photobucket.com/albums/yy64/Dana_at_Ross-Tech/Mystery Wire

http://i778.photobucket.com/albums/yy64/Dana_at_Ross-Tech/Wiring/DSC00066.jpg

Keep in mind these are all in theory and not based on any live Passat / CC testing ;-) 

-Dana


----------



## Mr Neon (Apr 7, 2011)

Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had a bit of a flop myself with the diagrams. One was the old module, the second was corrupted and not searchable with half of the pictures missing, and the third I'll summarize below:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info, got a lot of reading to catchup on..a few things I came across:

This Byte 18 coding...Mine is hex 7D and when changed like we did to 7C it didn't do anything except turn the headlights on, but I am now wondering after reading your links if there is some merit to changing the values to the CECM in a different HEX value. I hate to try and be a tester but I am in this deep now! 

Rear fogs - Plug A pin/slot 28 is grey and white striped - that turns on both reverse lights if the trigger wire is in pin/slot 16-A not 17-A. Removed the wire from pin/slot 27-A and I still have my reverse lights when in gear. Grey/white stripe wire in pin/slot 47-C seems to be rear tail lights from testing, have not disconnected them yet to see if I get a bulb-out code becasue they do light up dim with the tester when the Euro switch is turned to parking and lights on. I think it may work as the rear fogs though inserted into pin/slot 27-A and the trigger wire into pin/slot 16-A. I still get a rear fog indicator as well in that pin/slot.

Front fogs - Pin/slot 43-A is a green/white strip wire for fogs but when key is in ignition and pushed on the pin/slot is live and stays live, do not know what this wire leads to.

Fog switch trigger wire on pin/slot 21-A enables pin/slot 25-A and pin/slot 25-C, both are the cornering lights, right/left. If disconnected and fogs hook up, they work but I lose cornering lights altogether. If I code cornering lights via fog lights active, I get the fogs as cornering lights independent of each other based on turning of the wheel but only if the fogs are not turned on.
If the fogs are turned on, cornering lights do not work.

It would be nice if somehow that Byte 18 can be programmed to changed where the power is located from the trigger wire pin/slot 21-A to another source that the fog wires can be hooked into to function both the fogs and cornering lights as do the R-line models. I would like to get a hold of an R-Line CECM and code it to see exactly how it is configured with the options of the fogs on the car and do a comparison.


----------



## Mr Neon (Apr 7, 2011)

Dana, came across something interesting late last night and today regarding the CECM.

I got a hold of a 2012 R-line scan and compared it with my scan particularly focusing on the 09 Central Electronics coding.

Here is both of them:


2012 R-Line CC with factory installed fogs:

Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: None
Part No SW: 3AA 937 087 B HW: 3AA 937 087 B
Component: BCM PQ47 H+ 413 0452 
Revision: BC413001 *
Coding: 0000000000000000009802219400840440517C8840600D605C 8060200040*
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 3957FE3F09DF

Part No SW: 3C8 955 119 D HW: 3C8 955 119 D
*Component: Wischer 09101 10 0603 
Coding: 00B795*

Part No: 1K0 955 559 AH
Component: RLS 281010 05 54 0403 
Coding: 0330ED

No fault code found.


...and here is mine 2012 CC Sport without factory fogs:

Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 3AA-937-087.clb
Part No SW: 3AA 937 087 A HW: 3AA 937 087 A
Component: BCM PQ47 H 413 0452 
Revision: BB413001 
*Coding: 0000000000000000009802059400000040507C8840600D605C 8060200040*
Shop #: WSC 05311 123 12345
VCID: 3851FCE93776

Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 3C8 955 119 D HW: 3C8 955 119 D
*Component: Wischer 20121 10 0603 
Coding: 00B395
*
Subsystem 2 - Part No: 1K0 955 559 AH
Component: RLS 270111 05 54 0403 
Coding: 0330ED

No fault code found.


The coding is pretty much the same except for about 4 Bytes which I was able to understand what options which Bits were checked and unchecked. I think only one did not match up.

The CECM part numbers are identical except for the last letter of mine having an "A" and the R-Line having a "B". Researched this and found they are identical CECM units, nothing different. I believe the "B" part number replaced mine after production date 5-10-10.

Byte 18 and HEX is the same for both cars.

What is different is the second set of coding of the one coding that has the boxes checked but no information regarding what they are for...this is what I spoke of to you before. Could this be the key to how and why the fogs work on the R-line and not the Sport due to coding issues?


The last part of the coding looks to be the same.


What is you take on this?


----------



## Mr Neon (Apr 7, 2011)

Took the car in the dealer today for its courtesy check-up and asked them to see about the wiring and coding from the tech working on the car...


Nothing that can help me in retro-fitting my fogs...Tried to get a Germany wiring diagram and they cannot get on...since my car's wiring does not reflect the American wiring schematic. 

I did duplicate the coding of a 2012 R-Line through Vagcom on my car and to my surprise, I got a bulb out code for both fog lights...but..I couldn't find the wiring or pin that it was enabling. Still trying to figure that one out.

My best bet is going to have to talk hold of a 2012 R-Line and study its CECM and see how the wiring it set up.


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

Additional info here: UPDATE: 2012 Retro Fog Lights


----------



## Mr Neon (Apr 7, 2011)

Thanks Dana!


----------



## Farnsworth (Jan 26, 2010)

Bumping this back from the dead because there's confusion regarding the CECM and the *rear* fog in the 2012-2013 models.

The details of what little knowledge has been uncovered is here and here. In summary, in the CECM, it appears that pin A-17 is the rear fog trigger wire from the headlight switch (owner runs a VW repair wire from Euroswitch to here), and C-47 powers the rear fog in the driver-side taillight. *C-47 is empty*, yet the driver-side trunk lid taillight has one wire more to it than on the passenger-side. (There are no empty slots in the driver-side light in the trunk lid, and one empty slot on the passenger-side.)

Is C-47 the only power source for the driver-side rear fog? Did VW, for the US, splice the "extra" wire for the taillight off of some other wire, or other pin in the CECM?


----------



## Farnsworth (Jan 26, 2010)

BTW when I ran the trigger wire to A-17, I got the rear fog icon on the dash but no fog light. (No Bulb-out indicator, either.)


----------



## Farnsworth (Jan 26, 2010)

Are you this helpful with ALL of your customers? :thumbdown:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2002)

Farnsworth said:


> Are you this helpful with ALL of your customers? :thumbdown:


Not to sound like a Wenstrom, but what do trigger wire assignments have to do with Ross-Tech? We make diagnostic software that emulates the factory tools. We do not design CECM's or specify which equipment is present in each vehicle for each market around the world.


----------



## VR6Now (Dec 31, 2000)

Farnsworth said:


> Are you this helpful with ALL of your customers? :thumbdown:


Incredible


----------

